# Prise électrique AppleDesign Powered Speaker



## Teo L-C (2 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, j’ai perdu lors de mon déménagement la prise me permettant de brancher mes enceintes AppleDesign Powered Speaker de 1993 que j’utilise couramment. Je ne sais pas comment faire pour racheter la prise ou la trouver. Pouvez-vous m’aider ? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## dandu (2 Septembre 2021)

Le format est pas le plus courant, mais il existe des adaptateurs universels pour ça. Attention à la tension : c'est du DC 15 V (et le + est au centre)


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Septembre 2021)

C'est bien du 15V/1A pas de soucis pour trouver une alim universelle :





Par contre pour l'embout c'est du spécial comme Apple sait en faire... bonne chance, même avec une alim universelle avec un flopée d'embouts différents ça va pas être facile de trouver le bon :-(












Sinon tu soudes directement le câble de l'alimentation universelle sur la CM de l'enceinte derrière la prise.





J'ai ces petits enceintes, le son est plutôt bon.
Je les ai remis en état il y a quelques années (membranes déchirées) 




__





						AppleDesign Powered Speaker
					

Petit tuto pour dépanner des AppleDesign Powered Speakers, pour ceux qui en ont et qui souhaitent continuer à les utiliser longtemps, comme moi ;) J'aime bien ces petites enceintes amplifiées, mais elles commencent à avoir de la bouteille, bientôt 25 ans... Et je trouvais qu'elles commençaient à...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Teo L-C (4 Septembre 2021)

merci ! je vais bien galérer j'ai l'impression... C'est déprimant.

est ce que l'alim de la AppleDesign Powered II fonctionne avec la première version ?


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Septembre 2021)

Teo L-C a dit:


> merci ! je vais bien galérer j'ai l'impression... C'est déprimant.
> 
> est ce que l'alim de la AppleDesign Powered II fonctionne avec la première version ?



Et non :-(
c'est du 12V-750mA et pour le coup elle a un embout standard :





J'ai aussi cette version, en platinum et gris foncé, mais c'est franchement moins bon au niveau son.


----------



## ninotna67 (7 Octobre 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> gpbonneau a dit:
> 
> 
> > C'est bien du 15V/1A pas de soucis pour trouver une alim universelle :
> ...


bonjour,
 je suis dans le même cas, j'ai les enceintes mais plus la prise, vous serait-il possible de mesurer la taille de la fiche ?
il faut 2 mesures : diamètre extérieur et intérieur
je me demande si ce chargeur ne serait pas le bon :



			https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B007HXN064?tag=rtndfpm-21&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1&keywords=chargeur%20universel%20ordinateur%20portable
		


merci par avance


----------



## ninotna67 (7 Octobre 2021)

ninotna67 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis dans le même cas, j'ai les enceintes mais plus la prise, vous serait-il possible de mesurer la taille de la fiche ?
> il faut 2 mesures : diamètre extérieur et intérieur
> je me demande si ce chargeur ne serait pas le bon :
> ...


ou celui là : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07FPH93JB?tag=cambodgesoir-21&linkCode=osi&th=1


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Octobre 2021)

ninotna67 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis dans le même cas, j'ai les enceintes mais plus la prise, vous serait-il possible de mesurer la taille de la fiche ?
> il faut 2 mesures : diamètre extérieur et intérieur
> je me demande si ce chargeur ne serait pas le bon :
> ...


Le temps de retrouver mon pied à coulisse ;-)


----------



## ninotna67 (8 Octobre 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le temps de retrouver mon pied à coulisse ;-)
> Voir la pièce jointe 242115
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 242117


Merci mille fois !!!
Je n’espérais pas tant de précision  
Si je trouve un chargeur compatible je ferais mon retour ici.
Bonne soirée


----------



## ninotna67 (9 Novembre 2021)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé un modèle de remplacement qui correspond parfaitement.
Voici le détail :





Un grand merci à 
gpbonneau​


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Mars 2022)

ninotna67 a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé un modèle de remplacement qui correspond parfaitement.
> Voici le détail :
> 
> 
> ...



Si le modèle de Sony (AC-S1510) est difficile à trouver, il y a une autre alternative : une alim standard 15V et un adaptateur qui permet de retrouver une prise compatible avec ces enceintes :




C'est vendu par TopChargeur via Amazon
la photo de l'annonce n'est pas vraiment conforme mais ça marche ;-)
C'est un lecteur de mon site qui m'a envoyé l'info, merci à lui


----------

